# Mantua pacific parts



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

This little engine runs fine but the wheels were very dirty and when I took it apart to clean things up the insulated piece that holds the brushes in place broke. I've tried everything including epoxy to fix this part but nothing works.Seems like nothing will stick to this material. 
Anyone know of someplace to get a replacement for this part? Pete

This is the part that needs to be replaced.










Got another engine with the same problem. Just took this Plymouth switcher looking thing apart because it wouldn't run at all. The insulated board broke and the brushes won't stay against the armature. The metal plate that holds the two gears in the front is broken too. (real brass gears too)The top has come off it where two pins go through it. I have the piece but Lord knows how it can be fixed.
Cute little bugger. Think I'll paint it red so i can find it on the layout. Ha!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have several brush holders and non that match that model.
You could very easily cut one out of a piece of circuit board or out of a piece of plastic!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought of that Nimt but I didn't think I could cut the holes right. May have to give it a try anyway. The spring that holds everything together is pretty strong so maybe plastic would work. Thanks for the tip. Pete


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yardbird Trains stocks Mantua parts. I don't remember that one.


The picture?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

T-man could you click the link you posted and then their 'email' link. My computer says it isn't configured for the email link and I guess it isn't because it won't give me the email of any website. Maybe it will tell you what the email address is and I can send them a message on my regular email which works fine. Pete


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

[email protected] <[email protected]>;


How about this?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That should be a fairly easy fix, just use the original and replicate it. I know that sounds a bit off the cuff but you have to start somewhere You're just not going to be able to find these parts easily anymore and, when you do, expect to pull your wallet thru your nose to get it. So what if you have to make six to get it right...you gotta pin vise and a jewelers file, let's get crackin':thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

So I tried to make a new board for the engine like Nimt ans shay suggested and what do you know,it worked. HOWEVER although the little motor works very well on the bench it won't work in the engine.
Maybe the rod gear is hung up somehow but I don't have the ambition to work on it anymore tonight. Tomorrow is another day. Guess ya just never know what you can do if ya don't try. Thanks guys for the push in the right direction. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

T-Man said:


> [email protected] <[email protected]>;
> 
> 
> How about this?


Ya that's what I need. Thanks for that T-man. I did make a new board tonight and it seems to be working ok but I will get in touch with Dan to see if he has the right part.Prolly can't afford it but I'll ask anyway. Thanks very much for the email. Pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You may have to adjust brush tension as well...but hey...you're on your way:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

What does the tension have to do with it? The pc board I used to make the new part is a tad thicker than the old one so the brushes will have to reseat themselves but the tension is constant,provided by the spring which is pretty strong. Doesn't seem to be any way to adjust the tension. 
I'm going to try the motor in the engine without being hooked to the worm gear.Then I'll know if it's electrical or mechanical. Pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

norgale said:


> What does the tension have to do with it? Pete


If the tension is too light, it will carry current but not enough to carry a load. If too tight, it will carry current, but lose to added friction in the drive that works against it. In these old motors and models, up to 60% or more power is lost to friction in the drive.

The way to adjust those springs is to slightly spread them to increase tension, and pinch them together a bit to reduce it.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The side rod gear is hung up. Has been repaired before and some pieces are bent in different places. May need some new rods ect. Pete


----------

